

Philips :YES - An Intel 80186 PC - shawndumas
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philips_:YES

======
petercooper
Intrigued why you've posted this...?

Just to keep the ball rolling, I present.. the RM Nimbus 186:
<http://www.surfplus.co.uk/?page_id=38> (very popular in schools in the UK
during the 90s)

~~~
shawndumas
I never heard of it or of the 80186. I was hoping to get some dialog going on
it. I cannot even find a pic of it...

edit (way back to the rescue):
[http://replay.web.archive.org/20081207012059/http://www.comp...](http://replay.web.archive.org/20081207012059/http://www.computermuseumgroningen.nl/philips/yes/yes.html)

~~~
petercooper
I'd never heard of the machine you linked to but was familiar with the 80186
at the time. That Philips computer has a lot of similarities to the RM Nimbus
with the lack of full IBM PC compatibility and the 20MB HD. I wonder if they
shared some heritage.

The Wikipedia entry makes it sound a little like the "Atom" of its day:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_80186>

